# Aviation communications



## FastTrax (Apr 21, 2021)

www.radio-scanner-guide.com/RadioScannerGuidePart3C-CivilAircraft.htm

www.monitoringtimes.com/html/mtcivair.html

https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/42700/how-are-multiple-frequencies-monitored-at-once

www.nonstopsystems.com/aviation/frank_aviation_audio.htm

www.wikihow.com/Listen-to-Your-Local-Air-Traffic-Control

www.liveatc.net

www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ato/service_units/techops/safety_ops_support/spec_management/engineering_office/rfb.cfm

www.zipscanners.com/blogs/learn/aviation-radio-scanner-guide

https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/Finding_Air_Traffic_Frequencies

www.scannermaster.com/Articles.asp?Id=393


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2021)

I have spoken to people who have listened into aviation communications. They have told me that most of what is being said doesn’t make any sense to them. Here is an example of what you may hear if you were to listen into a flight from New York going to London.

I am going to make up a typical communication from an ATC to the pilot of a Triple 7, or a B-777. I would be interested to know if anyone here could explain what is being said. Tower: “United 2-3-1, turn left heading .0-8-0, then proceed to TOKEN.” That’s an example of a very easy communication. So, can you tell me what it means?


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 12, 2021)

I think there are pilots on here that could tell you but.... the atc (not the tower,the people in the dark room staring at radarscreen) are talking to the united flight 2-3-1 and telling them to turn to 080 degrees and proceed to intersection point token probably to receive further instructions as to takeoff or landing...such as gain altitude to fl level and speed or turn on to landing vortac and contact the tower for landing instructions...


----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I think there are pilots on here that could tell you but.... the atc (not the tower,the people in the dark room staring at radarscreen) are talking to the united flight 2-3-1 and telling them to turn to 080 degrees and proceed to intersection point token probably to receive further instructions as to takeoff or landing...such as gain altitude to fl level and speed or turn on to landing vortac and contact the tower for landing instructions...


You must have aviation experience. When I addressed ATC, normally, I would use the city name, like “Miami Approach, United 2-3-1, requesting vectors to Runway 8 Right using the ILS.” Or something to that affect. 
Did you or do you fly?


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 12, 2021)

no actually I talked to navy pilots from airplot follow-on, as well as atc from local center because of military restricted air zones, but I aint stupid, I can read and figure out most things,,besides if you knew your last post why ask us???????????


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 15, 2021)

I heard that if a controller could survive N90 he or she is the best of the best.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 15, 2021)

oldman said:


> I have spoken to people who have listened into aviation communications. They have told me that most of what is being said doesn’t make any sense to them. Here is an example of what you may hear if you were to listen into a flight from New York going to London.
> 
> I am going to make up a typical communication from an ATC to the pilot of a Triple 7, or a B-777. I would be interested to know if anyone here could explain what is being said. Tower: “United 2-3-1, turn left heading .0-8-0, then proceed to TOKEN.” That’s an example of a very easy communication. So, can you tell me what it means?





cdestroyer said:


> I think there are pilots on here that could tell you but.... the atc (not the tower,the people in the dark room staring at radarscreen) are talking to the united flight 2-3-1 and telling them to turn to 080 degrees and proceed to intersection point token probably to receive further instructions as to takeoff or landing...such as gain altitude to fl level and speed or turn on to landing vortac and contact the tower for landing instructions...





oldman said:


> You must have aviation experience. When I addressed ATC, normally, I would use the city name, like “Miami Approach, United 2-3-1, requesting vectors to Runway 8 Right using the ILS.” Or something to that affect.
> Did you or do you fly?





cdestroyer said:


> no actually I talked to navy pilots from airplot follow-on, as well as atc from local center because of military restricted air zones, but I aint stupid, I can read and figure out most things,,besides if you knew your last post why ask us???????????



www.getyarn.io/yarn-clip/283344d3-2404-4731-8114-e70e99ab305e


----------

